# attention all viet people



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So i was speaking with a fellow co-worker. She went out with many viet gang banger guys. Anyhow she said in the bay area a lot of the viet gang bangers have a small piece of floor marble in ther penis. One piece on top and one on the bottom. Its actually under the penis skin. She said they do it in jail because it was so boring and it was suppose to give more pleasure to the women and she said it works. Anyhow, i would like to see if there is any truth to it or is she messing with my head.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

L o L ahahahah i aint viet so i dont knoe


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i think they dont that cause i ask my friend rite now he think she just jokin around or she really want to check out yours


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wierd. That sh*t would hurt too


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

she's messing with you..never heard of such a thing, not typical at all...but i did see a show on tv with filipino men put in beads in thier penis' thats makes it make rigded...more ridged=more pleasure for the girl


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> she's messing with you..never heard of such a thing, not typical at all...but i did see a show on tv with filipino men put in beads in thier penis' thats makes it make rigded...more ridged=more pleasure for the girl


 good idea


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thats just plain foul.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

so in prison all the viet gangsters would stand in line to put marble in their dicks huh weird sh*t tru or not


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

if it true, maybe they used their penis as a weapon in a prison fight


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> she's messing with you..never heard of such a thing, not typical at all...but i did see a show on tv with filipino men put in beads in thier penis' thats makes it make rigded...more ridged=more pleasure for the girl


 lets ask al..


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

AL is viet? i tho hes flip?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i seen it in a porn movie but it was a black dude though


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> i seen it in a porn movie but it was a black dude though


 wat were you doing lookin at a blk guy


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> i seen it in a porn movie but it was a black dude though


 he likes black penises


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Poke around on BMEzine.com for a while, this sort of thing isn't *that* weird. Most of them use steel balls though, I imagine you might run into problems with infection and tissue damage (what happens if you do this and then get kicked in the junk or something?) if you used other materials.

-PK


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

:laugh: why so cuirious








the nature of women that they can have multiple orgasms if men just know how and especially fore play and more energetic.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

snowcon4u said:


> why so cuirious :rock:
> the nature of women that they can have multiple orgasms if men just know how and especially fore play and more energetic.


 i know


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

it is true you guys...they do put marble in their penis, but it doesnt have to be in jail.....im half viet and i know many viet guys do it for women pleasure..... some of the gurls say it hurts, some says its good ...but really i think that is disgusting....i think they cut a 1/2 of skin and place the marble in it and let the skin heal over it ....







just thinking about it makes me sick


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

y dont u guys try it out and tell me how it goes


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> it is true you guys...im half viet and i know many viet guys do it for women pleasure..... some of the gurls say it hurts, some says its good ...but really i think that is disgusting....i think they cut a 1/2 of skin and place the marble in it and let the skin heal over it ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all shiet the girl wasnt lying :sad: 
who up for it? to put a piece of marble in their thingy







???
any taker???


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

you wanna do it for yourself don't lie


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> you wanna do it for yourself don't lie


 im just lookin for somebody else that willin to do it







what about you?
if you do it i get you that video you wanted w/ the blk guy that you like


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> IDONTKARE47 said:
> 
> 
> > you wanna do it for yourself don't lie
> ...


 ill get u dat video too :rasp:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > IDONTKARE47 said:
> ...


 naw get him the collection


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> HypergeniX_CiviC said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...










naw get him the whole dvd collection


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm not viet and no nothing about the marble thing but my brother who is a tatooist was going to get surgical steel balls or maybe pearls embedded in his to go with the peircings he already has done.
he did not do it in the end but he said he still may one day.
dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i'm not sayin anything


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Why don't they just take the "Little Blue Pill"?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

if viet people do it its just the individual..now i remeber some people here do it too..the hispanic men..yeah they slit the penis and put forign objects in...i heard girls seem to like it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If a guy is adding anything inside their penis obviously he must not amount to much normally


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

That is ridiculous. They have no PLEASURE POWER!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

to clearify my friend said marble floor piece so its not a round ball marble kids play with. Its a small thick piece of marble you would find in your kitchen.

She said in jail they got nothing else to do so they be chipping off the jail cell or something and put it in.

Thanks Cherilipz for participating. I think you should ask AL to perform that women pleasure task =) hahaa


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Thanks Cherilipz for participating. I think you should ask AL to perform that women pleasure task =) hahaa


 if he never have the marble floor "install" ask him.... if he do, dont forget to take pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Cherilipz for participating. I think you should ask AL to perform that women pleasure task =) hahaa
> ...


 I do not have marble tiles in my love muscle, nor rings, or other devices. Its AL naturAL!! And trust me... they dont call me the LoveMaster for no reason. Why do you think Cherrlilipz is hooked??









*hope she doesnt see this*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 _*PMs CherriLips the link to this thread*_


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ouch ms natt :laugh:

i am just Mr Bong not love master


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

.....I think I'm officially traumatized after reading this thread.

Marble in penises?! And if it originated in prison, I don't think the purpose was to pleasure *women*...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> .....I think I'm officially traumatized after reading this thread.
> 
> Marble in penises?! And if it originated in prison, I don't think the purpose was to pleasure *women*...












not woman but bubba


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Im viet. And i say that bullshit.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm Viet...but not in the bay area...have never heard of such thing


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 too late already seen it .........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Did I ever tell you that Im so happy to be with you????


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Did I ever tell you that Im so happy to be with you????


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Did I ever tell you that Im so happy to be with you????












ms natt did i mention i love you


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Did I ever tell you that Im so happy to be with you????


 i heard that you going to take her out for a movie and dinner later


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Did I ever tell you that Im so happy to be with you????
> ...


 Yeppss... My treat, if she pays!!!


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

Glad I dont have to result to putting foreign objects in my penis to please women. According to urban myth (not my opinion), asians.... thankfully skill and size does it for most able men.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Did I ever tell you that Im so happy to be with you????
> ...


 All the time :bleh:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 when are you going to say I LUV U to me?? :bleh: JK

Al is just like MJ an all-time great in the game


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


When you get older!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










i just got my first string of hair


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...


 Oh noo... :sad:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hehehehe, i always knew vietnamese guys are hard headed (kong dou), but this has new meaning :laugh:


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

Im viet and i think you guys need to do something other then talk about penis comn aren't you guys adults or something. Jeebus


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PirayaFanatic812 said:


> Im viet and i think you guys need to do something other then talk about penis comn aren't you guys adults or something. Jeebus


 Ahh.. welcome to the board man!!! Dont let this thread bother you.. we've had worse things to talk about.


----------

